# Bug d'affichage des pochettes d'album



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
depuis la mise à jour, lors de la lecture en cours je n'ai plus qu'une seule pochette qui s'affiche et cela pour n'importe quelle radio ou chanson. c'est la première chanson que j'ai écouté. depuis elle est omniprésente. 

c'est pareil chez vous ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2014)

je me répond. La restauration a résolu le problème.

Restaurer, une Apple tv pour un problème d'affichage de pochette d'album... vraiment on progresse, on progresse


----------

